# eggs



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Will a solitary red belly lay eggs? Once when I was doing a water change I thought I saw some eggs as I was siphoning. Just curious.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)




----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I don't know if the famale has to stimulated to lay or not.

but I do know if she did you would see the eggs clearly in your tank

I don't think it's likely to happen,


----------

